
Ask HN: How to inculcate long term thinking/planning? - sidcool
...in software development, life or career.  In the distraction &amp; dopamine filled world with instant gratification, what steps one could take to think long term?  What are the tools, philosopies etc. to follow?<p>Are there any books or videos?
======
itamarst
My personal approach is to try to figure out big picture goals of what I want.
Like, "I want my work to make the world a better place", or "I want to save
enough money that I don't have to worry about losing my job".

And then work backwards from goals to what I should actually be doing right
now.

And, if at all possible, have multiple goals pointing in same direction.

(Talk about this here: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-
focused/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-focused/))

I also occasionally notice something is becoming addictive and stop. So I'm
not logged in to Twitter. I've uninstalled games where I was playing a lot but
it wasn't actually fun. My phone has WiFi and data off by default.

------
PaulHoule
[https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Sch...](https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Schedules/dp/1556159005)

